# 400w bagseed soil grow!



## lordhighlama (Feb 4, 2009)

Well I figured it was about time to throw a journal up of this grow.  It will help me but also hopefully you all will be able to enjoy it as I move along.

These plants were started last October, but I had them on a 12/12 with my other plant that was flowering at the same time.  So I was set back a bit with having to reveg them.  They really started taking off around the first of the year and since then have been growing strong.

I will be switching back to 12/12 this weekend and will also be putting up mylar.

I use the three pack FF nutes (big bloom, grow big, and tiger bloom) and follow their schedule for the most part.


Ok now for a few pictures...




This is showing the two ladies on 01-28-09




Progress is moving right along this is my two beautiful ladies on 02-04-09


----------



## lordhighlama (Feb 4, 2009)

Just for entertainment purposes here are a few pic's from my last bagseed grow...


----------



## lordhighlama (Feb 4, 2009)

a few more...


----------



## lordhighlama (Feb 4, 2009)

This is all for now...


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Feb 4, 2009)

You def' have a green thumb lordhighlama. Keep it up man.


----------



## lordhighlama (Feb 8, 2009)

Well I figured this weekend was as good as time as any to put these two shrubs into flower.  So as of Friday they have been on 12/12.  I also just got my mylar up.  Now I just need to get down to the hardware store and pick up some 6" ducting for the hood.  I've already got the inline fan, just haven't hooked any of it up yet.


Anyway a few pictures...





Starting to see some hairs showing up :hubba:



I put them into flower at just under 24"


----------



## lordhighlama (Feb 8, 2009)

Looking up to the canopy, things are rather bushy down here.


----------



## kushman44 (Feb 8, 2009)

Plants look great! i'll definitly be looking into an aircoolled reflector for my next grow, must be nice to have ur bulb 5 inches away , keep em green:48:


----------



## lordhighlama (Feb 8, 2009)

Ya, and with my 400w the heat isn't to hard to deal with.  Once I get the ducting in it will really be nice.


----------



## thedonofchronic (Feb 10, 2009)

looking good man. ive got a 400 hps and im loving it. my plants were scrawny till i threw them under it. i cant wait to see how their gonna look in a few weeks. also im germing 5 jamaican gold seeds at the moment to throw in with them
good luck bro


----------



## lordhighlama (Feb 10, 2009)

thedonofchronic said:
			
		

> looking good man. ive got a 400 hps and im loving it. my plants were scrawny till i threw them under it. i cant wait to see how their gonna look in a few weeks. also im germing 5 jamaican gold seeds at the moment to throw in with them
> good luck bro


 
Thanks for stopping in don, you wont be disappointed with your hps.  How long have you had it?


----------



## thedonofchronic (Feb 10, 2009)

literally 4 days i think now. its make quite a difference check my pics in my log. check out eachothers grows, yours is looking much better. hopefully my seeds germ and i can have a few more plants. up the odds of getting my first yield and hazing my own pot. so well see.


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Feb 14, 2009)

You're right, we are running fairly similar grows, you're definitely further along then me though. Looks really good so far. If they're not getting burnt with as close as you have that bulb now I bet with ducting they can touch the glass and be fine!


----------



## curiouscat420 (Feb 14, 2009)

looks awesome!! you should check out my grow.. i am using a 430W HPS with cooltube...

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=36403  :hubba:


----------



## curiouscat420 (Feb 14, 2009)

thedonofchronic said:
			
		

> literally 4 days i think now. its make quite a difference check my pics in my log. check out eachothers grows, yours is looking much better. hopefully my seeds germ and i can have a few more plants. up the odds of getting my first yield and hazing my own pot. so well see.




oh dude.. do NOT... i repeat DO NOT germ too early... it is better to wait for a week longer than to ruin your seeds... just consider that they could germ in 1 day, sprouted up and ready... little buggers can be faster than prepared sometimes... (darnit! i speak from experience)


----------



## lordhighlama (Feb 14, 2009)

cadlakmike1 said:
			
		

> You're right, we are running fairly similar grows, you're definitely further along then me though. Looks really good so far. If they're not getting burnt with as close as you have that bulb now I bet with ducting they can touch the glass and be fine!



Yep, that's what I'm hoping for.  I just need to stop being lazy and get it done already.


----------



## lordhighlama (Feb 14, 2009)

curiouscat420 said:
			
		

> looks awesome!! you should check out my grow.. i am using a 430W HPS with cooltube...
> 
> http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=36403  :hubba:



Thanks curiouscat, I'll head on over to your grow right after a :bong:


----------



## lordhighlama (Feb 17, 2009)

Ok I guess it's time for a little update on these two girls of mine...

I am now 11 days into flower and things seem to be moving along just fine.  I am starting to wonder though if these two might be a little shy to show me what they've got.  :hubba:


----------



## lordhighlama (Feb 17, 2009)

and one more of the two of them, does it seem like they are moving along at a reasonable pace?


----------



## thedonofchronic (Feb 17, 2009)

those are great looking plants
definitly moving along
way better than mine bro haha
give em time and theyll show you wonderous bud


----------



## lordhighlama (Feb 18, 2009)

Thanks don, looks like your plants are moving right along also.  You just had to get the right light for them.  But ya, for 11 days into flower I guess they are progressing ok.  Just seems strange because there hasn't been much stretch since I put them under 12/12.


----------



## kushman44 (Feb 18, 2009)

Could your plants be a lil 2 close to your bulb man, looks like you r tops are wilting and curling inwards a bit, may be wrong but..Look into it and update everything else looks fantastic.


----------



## thedonofchronic (Feb 18, 2009)

im starting 2 of mine under 12/12 tonight. well compare. ive never actually flowered females yet bro so well so what happens.  
im really excited. a couple days and ill most definitly be seeing my first females going through flower. feels awesome


----------



## lordhighlama (Feb 19, 2009)

kushman44 said:
			
		

> Could your plants be a lil 2 close to your bulb man, looks like you r tops are wilting and curling inwards a bit, may be wrong but..Look into it and update everything else looks fantastic.


 

Ya it was to close, the one on the left seems like it cant get as close to the bulb as the one on the right.  And one day it shot up real quick on me and I didn't catch it until the evening, so it did some damage before I was able to raise the light.  Hopefully it didn't hurt her to bad, we'll see!


----------



## lordhighlama (Feb 19, 2009)

thedonofchronic said:
			
		

> im starting 2 of mine under 12/12 tonight. well compare. ive never actually flowered females yet bro so well so what happens.
> im really excited. a couple days and ill most definitly be seeing my first females going through flower. feels awesome


 

Savor that first time buddy, it might not be your biggest or best yield you ever pull off but it definitely is a special one!


----------



## curiouscat420 (Feb 19, 2009)

i am on my first time flowering too... on week 3.. ( http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?p=419737#post419737 ) 

i am really excited... cant imagine waiting another 7 friggin weeks... :stoned:


----------



## thedonofchronic (Feb 19, 2009)

haha well i have to be at home at 1am and 1pm every single day for all of those weeks haha


----------



## curiouscat420 (Feb 19, 2009)

no timers where your from??


----------



## thedonofchronic (Feb 19, 2009)

haha no theres nothin but snow where i live.
canada remember?
kidding. yeah there is i just am putting mine in a dark room so i can leave my light on to veg my other plants 24/7
once my others get big enough ill flower them all together


----------



## lordhighlama (Feb 19, 2009)

curiouscat420 said:
			
		

> i am on my first time flowering too... on week 3.. ( http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?p=419737#post419737 )
> 
> i am really excited... cant imagine waiting another 7 friggin weeks... :stoned:


 
The beauty you get to witness over those 7 more weeks is so worth it though!!!


----------



## kalikisu (Feb 19, 2009)

those are some nice girls you got there. They are showing a few hairs at 11 days flower and that is awesome. They have nice bud bearing hips too.


----------



## lordhighlama (Feb 19, 2009)

Thanks kalikisu, I happen to be very fond of those hips myself! LOL  :hubba:


----------



## bluealein56 (Feb 26, 2009)

females?


----------



## lordhighlama (Feb 26, 2009)

What you asking bluealein???    

Are you asking if I like female hips or if my plants are female?  lol...  I'm to stoned to figure this kinda stuff out on my own.

If your askin' if my plants are girls then yes, I sexed them at an early age.  Unfortunately I don't have any pic's of this, but I planted 4 bagseeds and ended up chucking two males and keeping the two ladies you see.  Threw them under 20/4 and started vegging again.


----------



## curiouscat420 (Feb 26, 2009)

how old are they?? they look really lush and strong... very nice :hubba:


----------



## lordhighlama (Feb 26, 2009)

They are just over 4 months old.  Revegging took some extra time, but I wanted to know how many females I had as I didn't want to plant males in 5 gal bags.


----------



## curiouscat420 (Feb 26, 2009)

hmmm... id love to see some recent pics of your girls!!!

you see, since i have moved my girls to another seperate, better, but seperate location i have had serious seperation anxiety... but i a curious how yours are at... what was it.. 3 weeks flower now?


----------



## lordhighlama (Mar 1, 2009)

Sorry curious I have been lazy and haven't put pic's up for a while.

I took some today and now from switching over to 12/12 I am at 26 days.

Check em' out.  I've got some interesting issues that I'm hoping someone will know why it is happening.  A few of my fan leaves are turning a shade of purple.  Anyone know why this would be happening?  My lights off temps do get around 60 deg F maybe that is it???


----------



## lordhighlama (Mar 1, 2009)

The plant on the left has had a hard time taking the nutes that I feed, while the plant on the right is loving life.  So other than struggling to keep her happy things have been going fine.

Some early bud shots...  what do you think???


----------



## lordhighlama (Mar 1, 2009)

and a couple more...







This is showing a close up on a few of the purple leaves I've got.  All of the purple leaves are showing up on my finicky girl.


----------



## thedonofchronic (Mar 1, 2009)

what do i think? 
i think those are some superb looking early buds.
dang, i cant wait till even one of mine look like that.
got any smell yet?


----------



## lordhighlama (Mar 2, 2009)

Thanks for the kind words don, there smell isn't overwhelming yet but it is definitely noticeable.  I'm hoping that will change as I get a little farther along.   

And as for the purple leaves my take on it is the pheno has some purple in it.  I know that when I sexed these two both of there buds had some purple tint to them.  Again could have been related to my temps, who knows???

Either way I think they look pretty cool!


----------



## goneindawind (Mar 3, 2009)

woow your girls look amazing.. ..and from a bagseed:holysheep: . thats insane whats the strain of weed u found those beauties in if u dont mind me askin?


----------



## curiouscat420 (Mar 3, 2009)

I just looked for the first time in a while!! VERY NICE!! :hubba:

  

I love the purple leaves and as as long as they arent getting dry or anything other than the color, i wouldnt worry, i have seen some funky looking plants in flowering... they say that it is our job to raise them, and their job to please us. we grow them during veg, but flowering is when those babies do the work, and besides, purple leaves are kool!! 

purple buds are really cool...

my girls are hairy and big bang is a stinky mofo, even though she is still at a much slower pace and smaller stature, she is the same age as the other girl... himalaya gold is unreal growth... 

its so awesome you got purple from bagseed, and as always from bagseed....watch for balls!


----------



## Darth BongWongDong (Mar 4, 2009)

Duly noted Lordhighlama, And Im certain that the regional govenor will take a keeeeeeeen interest in you, once he learns that your growing a purple strain..........


----------



## kushman44 (Mar 4, 2009)

Nice and healthy looking plants lama, Keep it up!


----------



## lordhighlama (Mar 4, 2009)

curiouscat420 said:
			
		

> I just looked for the first time in a while!! VERY NICE!! :hubba:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Thanks curiouscat,  I would love to see some purple buds come from these two ???,  oddly enough only the one is showing signs of a purple phenotype.  But with bagseed I really shouldn't be surprised, I hope I don't have any balls show up and so far I'm in the clear.  All I can do is keep stress to a minimum and hope for the best.

After this grow I'll be planting some better genetics.




			
				goneindawind said:
			
		

> woow your girls look amazing.. ..and from a bagseed:holysheep: . thats insane whats the strain of weed u found those beauties in if u dont mind me askin?


 
Tough to know for sure, since when I planted all my seeds I had a mix from several different bags.  Some popped as males and I was left with these two females.  All I know for sure is the weed they came from left me faded every time.


----------



## goneindawind (Mar 4, 2009)

Whats in a name any way?They look great and jus looking at your past pics i can tell that thing is gunna have some monster frosty colas!!! I was wondering how those older harvests ended up tasting and smelling at finished harvest?


----------



## lordhighlama (Mar 4, 2009)

goneindawind said:
			
		

> Whats in a name any way?They look great and jus looking at your past pics i can tell that thing is gunna have some monster frosty colas!!! I was wondering how those older harvests ended up tasting and smelling at finished harvest?


 

lol, love the attitude goneindawind, names are overrated!  Other than this current grow, I've only had two other harvests.  The second harvest is what I showed at the beginning of my journal.  When it was on the plant it smelt skunky, once I chopped and hung it....  it smelt super skunky.  It's blew me away at how much more potent the smell became after it was chopped.  

I was happy with the smoke but the buds were a bit airy and didn't produce resin like I would have hoped.  I think that was because of the high heat that the plant grew in and the lack of good genetics.

I am definitely seeing a much better resin production with these two, and the smell is already stronger.  I have high hopes for these two girls, but still after this I've gotta grow a pair and order some genetics, lol.


----------



## goneindawind (Mar 4, 2009)

I wish u the best and I would look at it as your getting to try a lot of strains that u other wise wouldnt no matter what it is.


----------



## curiouscat420 (Mar 4, 2009)

have you cloned these girls?? planning to?


----------



## Pothead420 (Mar 5, 2009)

plants are looking good bro


----------



## lordhighlama (Mar 5, 2009)

curiouscat420 said:
			
		

> have you cloned these girls?? planning to?


 

Haven't cloned either of the girls, I am hoping to get some better genetics for my next grow.  If that doesn't work out, I still have a small stash of decent bag seeds to pop in the soil.  

On the other hand If either of these turn out to be something I would like to grow again, I'll just revegg and take cuttings then.


----------



## thedonofchronic (Mar 5, 2009)

how do you re veg esse?
and get me some new pics to gander at.


----------



## kalikisu (Mar 5, 2009)

Hey Don to reveg simply leave at least 1/3 of the plant at harvest. Make sure to leave some bottom popcorn buds as your new growth sprouts out of them. Then just put her under 24/0 or 18/6 for at least a month. You will begin to see new growth at about 2 weeks in some cases. Once you see the new shoots just veg as normal to desired height. I have one reveged now and its great. From my experience once I switched to 12/12 it budded fast. Give it a try.


----------



## lordhighlama (Mar 5, 2009)

Ya, just as kalikisu said you sacrifice a small amount of your harvest but the plant will live on.

Probably not going to go that route with these, but we'll see.  And don, I'll try to get some new pic's up tomorrow for you.  I've got pool league tonight, so no time tonight!


----------



## lordhighlama (Mar 8, 2009)

30 days under 12/12 plants are picking up a heavy skunk odor and are starting to get frosty.  The purple is spreading through the rest of the plant on the left, while the one on the right is maintaining a nice light green hue.

Here are the pics...












all the same shot, just trying different settings with my camera


----------



## lordhighlama (Mar 8, 2009)

another bud shot...




some different angles...


----------



## lordhighlama (Mar 8, 2009)

more bud shots...


----------



## lordhighlama (Mar 8, 2009)

last one for now...


----------



## lordhighlama (Mar 11, 2009)

well I was out tending to my plants last night and couldn't help myself but snap a few more pic's while I was there. I am noticing the purple hue work it's way ever so slowly toward the buds.

I captured two pretty cool pictures showing what I'm talking about...








Again these two girls are now at 35 days under 12/12, thinking I'm getting real close to the half way mark.


----------



## goneindawind (Mar 11, 2009)

wow. they look gorgeous.


----------



## thedonofchronic (Mar 11, 2009)

wow crystally goodness


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Mar 11, 2009)

Those look like some serious buds. Keep it up man! Can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## swiftgt (Mar 11, 2009)

looking real good
my bigbud are about as far as yours


----------



## 225smokestack (Mar 11, 2009)

man, those look great! keep it up!


----------



## lordhighlama (Mar 12, 2009)

thanks for the kind words everyone, one of the toughest things about growing is keeping not sharing what you are so proud of, and having a place like this to show and share your excitement is awsome.  I appreciate all the feedback!


----------



## thedonofchronic (Mar 12, 2009)

:yeahthat:


----------



## curiouscat420 (Mar 12, 2009)

lookin really nice dude!! way to go!


----------



## CasualGrower (Mar 12, 2009)

Lookin GREAT!!!... I would definitely reveg that Purple plant and clone the heck out of it.


----------



## lordhighlama (Mar 13, 2009)

CasualGrower said:
			
		

> Lookin GREAT!!!... I would definitely reveg that Purple plant and clone the heck out of it.


 

You know, I'm starting to think about that a bit more.  Right now my set up only allows me to either be in flower or in veg.  I really want to try my hand at a more reputable gene pool, and plan on ordering some beans for the next go round.  But to be honest, I didn't expect to see the results I'm getting from these beans either.


----------



## thedonofchronic (Mar 13, 2009)

to be honest man, those last pics
the buds look really good dude.
it actually pisses me off that i dont have that
but yeah im thinking about geting a veg room going myself
like a small one i can grow some plants in,
then pick the best say 4 for my flower room.
cause thats about all it fits with their pots and bushyness
but literally man you know how to grow great dope
definitly get a veg room going so you can be constant
i want to see all the plants you produce too
TDOC


----------



## Newbud (Mar 13, 2009)

lordhighlama said:
			
		

> thanks for the kind words everyone, one of the toughest things about growing is keeping not sharing what you are so proud of, and having a place like this to show and share your excitement is awsome. I appreciate all the feedback!


 
Hello there fella, you been good enough to pop over to my thread so i thought i'd do the same and, well, NICE, well done that man.

As for the quote above, how true is that lol.
Its brilliant to be able to vent some of the frustration and talk to everyone on here, its so tempting to say to a mate "shhhhh, just take a look at these" as we all get so proud of our babies.
 Anyway as i said well done that man:hubba:


----------



## curiouscat420 (Mar 13, 2009)

hey lama, looking great still i am sure...

before you harvest, remember to take a pic of your biggest cola with a ruler beside it... we gotta compare our girls, even though we love them the same!


----------



## lordhighlama (Mar 13, 2009)

curiouscat420 said:
			
		

> hey lama, looking great still i am sure...
> 
> before you harvest, remember to take a pic of your biggest cola with a ruler beside it... we gotta compare our girls, even though we love them the same!


 

Alright curious its on, lol. just kidding...    But I will make sure to get the ruler out before the cola's are chopped!  Besides TDOC would be disappointed if we didn't


----------



## lordhighlama (Mar 13, 2009)

Newbud said:
			
		

> Hello there fella, you been good enough to pop over to my thread so i thought i'd do the same and, well, NICE, well done that man.
> 
> As for the quote above, how true is that lol.
> Its brilliant to be able to vent some of the frustration and talk to everyone on here, its so tempting to say to a mate "shhhhh, just take a look at these" as we all get so proud of our babies.
> Anyway as i said well done that man:hubba:


 
Thanks for stopping by newbud your welcome back anytime!!!


----------



## Pothead420 (Mar 14, 2009)

lordhighlama said:
			
		

> well I was out tending to my plants last night and couldn't help myself but snap a few more pic's while I was there. I am noticing the purple hue work it's way ever so slowly toward the buds.
> 
> I captured two pretty cool pictures showing what I'm talking about...
> 
> ...


that looks like some killer bagseed :hubba: your getting some nice color on the leaves hopefully it continues onto the calyx's


----------



## swiftgt (Mar 16, 2009)

wow are you sure that there bag seeds!
there better then the rubbish i got from cannabisseeds.com!
but my bigbud is doing well, take a look!
yea keep up the good work lama!


----------



## Darth BongWongDong (Mar 16, 2009)

The Dark Lord wishes to see further progress......

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=25&page=2&order=desc

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=38577&goto=newpost


----------



## lordhighlama (Mar 17, 2009)

Darth BongWongDong said:
			
		

> The Dark Lord wishes to see further progress......


 


Since the request came from the dark lord, I have no option but to acrehest your request!!!  lol

My camera taking ability was severely hindered last night  :bong: :bongin: :bong2: , I couldn't seem to keep a steady hand to save my life.  So sorry for the terrible pics, but at least it gives an idea of progress made.  Anyhoo here we go...


----------



## lordhighlama (Mar 17, 2009)

Those last shots all came off my purple girl, still no signs of purple on the calyx's, but I haven't given up hope yet. 

Here are a couple shots from my green girl, actually I might have to start calling them purple one and purple two because I have noticed some slight purple hue's showing up on this girl as well.  Only time will tell I guess...












oops, disregard this pic.  This came from purple girl 1


----------



## thedonofchronic (Mar 17, 2009)

dang man i love the way your colas look
HUGE


----------



## Darth BongWongDong (Mar 17, 2009)

Order 66 will be executed without misfortune.........


http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=25&page=2&order=desc

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=38577&goto=newpost


----------



## goneindawind (Mar 17, 2009)

wooohoooohooooo woooow man that thing looks insane.... great job!!!


----------



## curiouscat420 (Mar 17, 2009)

still no rulers though... i really am curious...


----------



## lordhighlama (Mar 23, 2009)

curiouscat420 said:
			
		

> still no rulers though... i really am curious...


 

Well I should have guessed with a name like that.   

I don't have a tape measure in with the pic's I'm about to post either but I will try my best to get a couple up tonight or tomorrow with a tape measure in the pic.  

Pic's are taken on day 44 of flower, or beginning of week 7!  Buds are getting denser and are packing on the crystals.  Smell has become overwhelming, lucky for me I don't have to worry about that but if I did I would be in serious trouble.

Purple plant 1 has completely turned color, while purple plant 2 has only shown slight traces of purple throughout the plant.

well here ya go...


----------



## lordhighlama (Mar 23, 2009)

more...


----------



## lordhighlama (Mar 23, 2009)

last for now...










Curious, I'll have the ruler shot up later so stay tuned!!!


----------



## thedonofchronic (Mar 23, 2009)

man those are going to have some serious buds comming off of em
cant wait to hear the yield.
those colas are too intense how many weeks left


----------



## lordhighlama (Mar 23, 2009)

at least 2 weeks maybe 3


----------



## goneindawind (Mar 23, 2009)

i swear every week it just looks more and more crazy cant wait for harvest pics and ill be voting for you for march potm so you should enter one of these sexy ladies in 
i really like this pic its poster worthy


----------



## swiftgt (Mar 23, 2009)

fantastic looking buds you got there, 
yea they just keep getting better dont they?!
so how long are you going to flush them for?
mine are about 2/3 weeks away as well!


----------



## Newbud (Mar 23, 2009)

Sweet man, all nice pics but loving the purple.
2-3 weeks left? NICE lol, plenty stoned lol


----------



## lordhighlama (Mar 23, 2009)

goneindawind said:
			
		

> i swear every week it just looks more and more crazy cant wait for harvest pics and ill be voting for you for march potm so you should enter one of these sexy ladies in
> i really like this pic its poster worthyhttp://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=105854&d=1237838716



Thanks goneindawind, appreciate the vote for BPOTM, I just updated and selected your's and my favorite pic from my journal so far.




			
				Newbud said:
			
		

> Sweet man, all nice pics but loving the purple.
> 
> 2-3 weeks left? NICE lol, plenty stoned lol



Ya, that purple is tough to top.  They both smell amazing, and like I said would be overwhelming if you were trying to deal with smell, but it is very obvious that the purple girl has a much stronger odor.


----------



## Newbud (Mar 23, 2009)

lordhighlama said:
			
		

> Thanks goneindawind, appreciate the vote for BPOTM, I just updated and selected your's and my favorite pic from my journal so far.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I wouldn't mind coming home to that smell lol


----------



## lordhighlama (Mar 23, 2009)

swiftgt said:
			
		

> fantastic looking buds you got there,
> yea they just keep getting better dont they?!
> so how long are you going to flush them for?
> mine are about 2/3 weeks away as well!


 
I haven't cut out the nutes yet, but I would like to get two weeks of pure water before I chop.  So if all goes according to plan my last feed will be at the end of week 7 (Friday).

I started counting from the day I flipped the lights so I can probably push these plants to the end of week 9.  We shall see...


----------



## curiouscat420 (Mar 23, 2009)

im starting to get ansy with one of my girls lama.. i may harvest at 8 weeks... ACK... i hate this watching game!! :watchplant:


----------



## lordhighlama (Mar 24, 2009)

once you start watching trich's time almost seems to stop.   So I know how you feel, you are just starting 7 weeks right?


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Mar 24, 2009)

NICE 2 weeks purewater is a good way to bring that flavor out when your on the last bucket of water when flushing add some carbs


----------



## thedonofchronic (Mar 24, 2009)

im cutting out my nutes in early april.

mind giving me the link to BPOTM?
gotta vote


----------



## Newbud (Mar 24, 2009)

EASTLA_KUSHSMOKA said:
			
		

> on the last bucket of water when flushing add some carbs


 
I dont know anything bout flushing yet so what do you mean?


----------



## lordhighlama (Mar 24, 2009)

EASTLA_KUSHSMOKA said:
			
		

> NICE 2 weeks purewater is a good way to bring that flavor out when your on the last bucket of water when flushing add some carbs


 
How would I go about adding carbs?  Not quite sure what you mean I guess...


----------



## thedonofchronic (Mar 24, 2009)

'flushing' means to basically just water the plant with around 3 times the pot size in water. people do this at different times for different reasons.
people do it to get rid of salt buildups, nutrient reasons and such.
say your plant is an 8 week flowerer.
youll want to flush your plant at least at the 6 week mark.
and then water the plant with just plain water until harvest day.
this will take out alot of the chemicals youve put into your plant with nutrients, making the smoke ultimately taste alot better.
so flushing is just basically over watering the plant

so just hold your plant and pot under a tap if you can and keep turning the pot so the water can get everywhere.
hope that helps
TDOC


----------



## lordhighlama (Mar 24, 2009)

thedonofchronic said:
			
		

> im cutting out my nutes in early april.
> 
> mind giving me the link to BPOTM?
> gotta vote


 
Cutting out in early April, when do you think you'll be harvesting?


also TDOC, BPOTM poll hasn't opened yet as far as I know


----------



## thedonofchronic (Mar 24, 2009)

maybe i counted the days wrong. i had a day on my calendar that said start to 12/12. (i know next time ill be 100% on keeping track of everything)
so i mightve calculated it wrong but my cousin said this strain is about an 8 weeker. so i did the math and about april 7th i think it was would be the 6 week mark. which means today its been about 4 weeks. and after april 7th, 2 weeks left till approx harvest.
but 100 bucks says i messed up
haha im confused by it

and ill most likely be voting for your pic guy


----------



## Newbud (Mar 24, 2009)

thedonofchronic said:
			
		

> 'flushing' means to basically just water the plant with around 3 times the pot size in water. people do this at different times for different reasons.
> people do it to get rid of salt buildups, nutrient reasons and such.
> say your plant is an 8 week flowerer.
> youll want to flush your plant at least at the 6 week mark.
> ...


 
Cheers but i think we were really after knowing how to add carbs or what carbs, why, kind of knew what flushing ment lol.


----------



## lordhighlama (Mar 24, 2009)

thedonofchronic said:
			
		

> maybe i counted the days wrong. i had a day on my calendar that said start to 12/12. (i know next time ill be 100% on keeping track of everything)
> so i mightve calculated it wrong but my cousin said this strain is about an 8 weeker. so i did the math and about april 7th i think it was would be the 6 week mark. which means today its been about 4 weeks. and after april 7th, 2 weeks left till approx harvest.
> but 100 bucks says i messed up
> haha im confused by it
> ...


 
Sounds like you've got it all straight in your head,   the hell out of me, but than again I'm not the one that has to harvest them. lol

Also, thanks for thinking of giving me the nod on the bpotm TDOC, keep an eye on it and vote for the purple bag girl early and often, lol!!!


----------



## lordhighlama (Mar 24, 2009)

Newbud said:
			
		

> Cheers but i think we were really after knowing how to add carbs or what carbs, why, kind of knew what flushing ment lol.


 

:yeahthat:  we need to get EastLA_KushSmoka back in the joint and fill us in on this carb deal...


----------



## Newbud (Mar 24, 2009)

PM just sent i'll let you know what its about if he doesnt post back here before


----------



## curiouscat420 (Mar 24, 2009)

lordhighlama said:
			
		

> once you start watching trich's time almost seems to stop.   So I know how you feel, you are just starting 7 weeks right?




thursday will be their 8 week birthday... 

i want to wait for 9 weeks because i believe they will get more amber... but i just got busted at work and will be doing spot testing all the time, so i wanna do this asap... man what a crappy position i am in right now..


----------



## lordhighlama (Mar 24, 2009)

curiouscat420 said:
			
		

> thursday will be their 8 week birthday...
> 
> i want to wait for 9 weeks because i believe they will get more amber... but i just got busted at work and will be doing spot testing all the time, so i wanna do this asap... man what a crappy position i am in right now..


 
got busted at work?  Hope everything is ok, are you going to be able to taste test your hard work?


----------



## curiouscat420 (Mar 24, 2009)

check out this huge conversation about this..

hXXp://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/103323-brix-levels-its-relevance-cannabis.html


----------



## Newbud (Mar 24, 2009)

Time for a new job then


----------



## Darth BongWongDong (Mar 25, 2009)

Any updates on the purple species?


----------



## lordhighlama (Mar 25, 2009)

Darth BongWongDong said:
			
		

> Any updates on the purple species?


 
Most recent update is on last page, go back to post 83 I think!

Right now trichs are 70/30 clear cloudy on the purple girl, and 50/50 clear cloudy on the green girl.

Looks like green girl will get the chop first, but only time will tell.


----------



## thedonofchronic (Mar 25, 2009)

check these colas homie. i just went ape over them
go further in the pages it gets crazy
hxxp://www.thcfarmer.com/forums/f54/doubleds-again-28-light-hydro-garden-5271/


----------



## lordhighlama (Mar 25, 2009)

thedonofchronic said:
			
		

> check these colas homie. i just went ape over them
> go further in the pages it gets crazy
> hxxp://www.thcfarmer.com/forums/f54/doubleds-again-28-light-hydro-garden-5271/


 

CRAZY, thanks for the link.  

Probably the craziest part of the thread I though was how much a rez change cost him, but the buds well...  just HUGE!!!




> I took a beer bottle out with me for sizing but realised it was to small.... lol. I got a wine bottle instead !! Everything's going great but i realise that if i am going to grow trees this size then i am going to need bigger resevoirs, the 100 gallon res;s i am using now need to be changed 2wice a week and at $250 per change... its getting a bit much.


 
:holysheep:


----------



## thedonofchronic (Mar 25, 2009)

haha glad you said that, i saved the pic of that.
i hope my buds will form into 1/4 what those did haha

weve all talked too much on your thread bro i think you should get some new pics of your hearty buds up. your colas are as nice as his were, seeing how yours is all under a 400.  people want pics of your buds haha

:ciao:


----------



## lordhighlama (Mar 25, 2009)

thedonofchronic said:
			
		

> haha glad you said that, i saved the pic of that.
> i hope my buds will form into 1/4 what those did haha
> 
> weve all talked too much on your thread bro i think you should get some new pics of your hearty buds up. your colas are as nice as his were, seeing how yours is all under a 400.  people want pics of your buds haha
> ...


 
You are dealing with a pothead here, but I still haven't forgotten about curiouscat's request.  I'll shoot some more pic's tonight and get them uploaded for all you porn hungry perv's, lol!!!


----------



## swiftgt (Mar 25, 2009)

cant wait to see them!
doesnt sound too far away alright,
mine are 90% cloudy but no amber, yet!


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Mar 26, 2009)

me i use fresh juice or some bomb *** minute maid 
mixed with a little bit of sugar i think it brings out flavor


----------



## curiouscat420 (Mar 26, 2009)

wow... i really like your buds too, but geez... i sure wish i had this reaction on my girls... man oh man do people love your buds... 

hehe, figures... i spend 200 on seeds and nuffin, you get bagseed for free and you get everyone flipping out... haha... oh well :aok: luck of the draw.


----------



## thedonofchronic (Mar 26, 2009)

you have awesome buds curiouscat whatre you talkin bout.
lamas smart he reads, he grows well


----------



## curiouscat420 (Mar 26, 2009)

oh.. hehe... trust me, i know i got some good girls dude.. hehe not a problem there... i was just noticing...

he is a smart fella, i am sure... 

he lama, is this your first grow??


----------



## thedonofchronic (Mar 26, 2009)

lol i really really doubt it,
when i came here those plants i think had just started.
he seemed pretty knowledgable before that.

if i grew bud like that after growing my first time
id kiss myself
i


----------



## curiouscat420 (Mar 26, 2009)

not that hard to believe... this is my first time... i havent even grown a house plant before.


----------



## lordhighlama (Mar 26, 2009)

third grow curious. First two grows were nothing close to this quality. 

I was in my grow room last night, and the hole room smelt like citrus. It was awsome!!!

In the box it's self it literally smells like freshly squeezed grapefruit juice. MMMMmmmmm....

Man I'm really getting anxious now, gotta fight the urge to eat the smelly fruit bush. lol 


Ok anyway I finally got the pic's that curious has been after me for so here ya go...




This is the main cola on the purple girl, other cola's are ranging anywhere from 3 to 6 inch's on this momma.



This is the main cola on the green/yellow girl, other cola's are right around 4 to 5 inch's.  She is pretty uniform.




I've also got quite a bit of popcorn undergrowth like this


----------



## lordhighlama (Mar 26, 2009)

thedonofchronic said:
			
		

> lol i really really doubt it,
> when i came here those plants i think had just started.
> he seemed pretty knowledgable before that.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for the complement guys, but I am no expert.  Only my third grow, and trust me this is the best quality bud I have grown period.  Your's will get there and with the attitude you both have toward the hobby I have no doubt it will be very soon.

Besides I'm just lucky I ended up with some decent bag seeds.  I still want to give some known genetics a try.


----------



## thedonofchronic (Mar 26, 2009)

i wanna try white russian
cant resist ak and ww.
but i got 10 bb seeds and im gonna try and make a mother and clones if i can.
its hard for my cause i dont got a good place to veg. 
and im not going to veg em under the hps again and then i gotta flower them all and i cant keep the mother... its annoying.
you should grab seeds ahead of time for your next grow,
try attitude seedbank. thats what im going to do next time i need the seed
haha. unless you already got somethin planned out for next time.
:ciao:


----------



## lordhighlama (Mar 26, 2009)

Well I can get my hands on some granddaddy purps or ak47 clones both of which would be cool to grow, but I just don't know if I want to pay the guy $20 for one F'in clone.


----------



## lordhighlama (Mar 26, 2009)

Alright guys and gals it is time for me to purchase some equipment.  I am hoping to get some imput from the MP community as to what you would do in my shoes between two choices.

Head on over to this thread and help me out...
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=39818


----------



## Newbud (Mar 26, 2009)

lordhighlama said:
			
		

> Well I can get my hands on some granddaddy purps or ak47 clones both of which would be cool to grow, but I just don't know if I want to pay the guy $20 for one F'in clone.


 
 Christ man! I nearly battered my "friend" for wanting £6 for a cutting lol.

Catch a plane over and you can have a load of powerplant clones for free lol.
Dont mind me i'm stoned


----------



## Moto-Man (Mar 26, 2009)

lordhighlama said:
			
		

> Thanks for the complement guys, but I am no expert.  Only my third grow, and trust me this is the best quality bud I have grown period.  Your's will get there and with the attitude you both have toward the hobby I have no doubt it will be very soon.
> 
> Besides I'm just lucky I ended up with some decent bag seeds.  I still want to give some known genetics a try.



Real nice grow LHL!  Nice pics.. cool to see measurement like that.

Cheers!


----------



## curiouscat420 (Mar 26, 2009)

sweet! lovin it... thanks!! i will get a pic with a ruler also next time i visit, which should be on sunday...

my big bang is similar in size as far as height goes... hg main cola isnt as tall but a little thicker... wait till the ruler shot for me too...hehe...

:aok:


----------



## swiftgt (Mar 26, 2009)

my mouth is watering looking at those bad girls you got there lama!
mmmmm tasty!
your doing fantastic for your third grow!


----------



## Newbud (Mar 26, 2009)

swiftgt said:
			
		

> my mouth is watering looking at those bad girls you got there lama!
> mmmmm tasty!
> your doing fantastic for your third grow!


 
Lol, i'd say he's doing fantastic for anygrow myself and i'm on here about 18 hours a day lol.
I know who got my vote fot BPOTM


----------



## lordhighlama (Mar 31, 2009)

Yep thats right, my green girl is officially hanging and drying.  She was harvest at 52 days with about 10% amber trichs.

I took some pics last night when I was working, but my darn computer was screwed up thanks to a windows vista service pack 1 update, go figure.

Anyhoo I didn't take any weights yet, as I ran out of steam after all the manicuring.  Man do I dislike that part!  

I will probably get some semi wet weights tonight and finish with the manicuring.  I like to leave some of the sugar leafs on the plant when I'm hanging them, in my climate it helps to keep them from drying to fast.  It also breaks my manicuring session up a bit.


On another note I also made a big purchase that I am really exited to get, I bought a 600w digital ballast and mini sun soaker hood

I figured I would take my current cooled hood and pair it with the 600w for my flower room, and use the new sun soaker hood to put with my 400w in my veg cab.


Check out the hood, I though it looked really cool...
hxxp://www.htgsupply.com/viewproduct.asp?productID=51933


Ok enough of my rambling, I will be back tonight to update with some pics.

Ya I know... ostpicsworthless:


----------



## thedonofchronic (Mar 31, 2009)

should be killer man cant wait to see the results with the new light setup.
thats most likely going to be my next bigger purchase.
i still havnt harvested yet, and ill probably get some help the first time or two from a family member, but lhl, whats the steps you take to harvesting?
from when the buds ready to take down. im seeing alot of people do it differently.

:ciao:


----------



## Newbud (Mar 31, 2009)

Yeah i not looking forward to all the trimming but i am looking forward to smoking it lol, probably got 5 weeks left yet  not good got no smokes lol.

Good choice with the 600, should make a difference, i already planning what new toys to buy when got this harvest out of way, need some of those cool hoods big time, plants keep growing too close to lights.

What you expecting to see weight wise?
I'm so jealous lol


----------



## lordhighlama (Mar 31, 2009)

Well once I've determined that the trichs are where I want them, I pull the plant from the flower box.  I haven't tried any of the 24 or 48 hours of dark before harvest, so I don't know what kind of a difference that would make. 

So once I get the plant out of the box, I start slowly trimming away all the easy to get to fan leaves until I can start to see the real meat of the opperation.  It is allot easier for me to manicure with all of these obtrusive leaves out of my way.

Although I only go so far with my manicuring while the buds are still on the plant, I find it beneficial to do as much manicuring as you can while the buds are still on the plant because I tend to handle the buds less that way.  Once I get them trimmed and manicured, it's time for the chop.

Once chopped they go strait onto cloaths hangers to dry.  I just tie them on with some of my wifes spare yarn and let them hang in a dark closet with a small fan running in the bottom.  Again manicuring on and then directly to hangers eliminates some of the extra handling of the precious buds.

After a few days of hanging I bring them out of their dark closet and do the final manicure.  Removing the remaining sugar leaves that I left on the plant to help prevent the buds from drying out to fast.  Then it's onto the brown bags for another couple of days.  This is usually all dependent on density of buds.    

Once I'm pretty confident that my moisture content has come down to a reasonable amount I stick them in the burping jars.

I'm very paranoid about mold, since on my first grow I ran into a molding issue when I got to the jar stage.  So I tend to let them get a little drier in the hanging and bagging stage so that I don't ruin my crop.

I'll get some pics up tonight of my partially manicured buds to give a better idea of what I'm rambling about.


----------



## thedonofchronic (Mar 31, 2009)

yeah thanks that would help.
im clueless to manicuring...


----------



## lordhighlama (Mar 31, 2009)

Newbud said:
			
		

> Yeah i not looking forward to all the trimming but i am looking forward to smoking it lol, probably got 5 weeks left yet  not good got no smokes lol.
> 
> Good choice with the 600, should make a difference, i already planning what new toys to buy when got this harvest out of way, need some of those cool hoods big time, plants keep growing too close to lights.
> 
> ...


 
Ya, I hate trimming but I love the smell it leaves on your hands.  Shoot even after a shower this morning I can still smell it on my hands, lol.

Sorry to hear your dry on the smoke.  Luckily I have some smoke from a buddy that is going to hold me over until I can give mine a proper cure.

As for the weight on the plant I took down last night I would guess and say I will have 2.5 to 3oz dry!


----------



## Newbud (Mar 31, 2009)

Its cool i can go without, at least when the voices start in my head i'll have someone to talk to lol.
Nah s'all good if i got it i hammer it, if not i'm cool, ish.
Yeah man get some pics up i not really looked into the triming/manacuring stage yet so info and pics be good, like what you mean by sugar leaves?


----------



## lordhighlama (Mar 31, 2009)

I'll give an example of my sugar leaves when I post pics!


----------



## swiftgt (Mar 31, 2009)

good to hear you have most of the work done lama,
i dont mind the trimming stage too much it lets me have a good look at every bud so i can deside which is premo bud and which is not!
and the smell is fantastic! but it does get anoying when your sissors gets jamed up with resin and your fingers start to stick together,oh and every thing sticks to you hand!
i heard that if you use latex gloves you can take them off when your finished manicuring and put them in the freezer and crack off any of the resin that has collected on the gloves!
well gave my plant its last feed and it should be raedy next week somtime,
cant wait!


----------



## lordhighlama (Apr 1, 2009)

These first three pics show best what I was trying to explain about the sugar leafs.  Doubt that is their true name, but it's what I call them and have heard them called.

As you can see in my pic's I have done a large portion of the manicuring with the buds still on the plant.  Again this saves some of the handling abuse.

Usually a day or two after I harvest and hang I come back and finish off trimming away the remaining small foliage.  I do it this way to help prevent from drying out to quickly.  Easy to do in my climate.

Those pics will be up after that step, but for now...


----------



## tn_toker420 (Apr 1, 2009)

Hey Lord, Great Lookin' Girls you got here ...I've not had time to read through the whole grow yet, but i'm  thinkin you're makin' a name for bagseed with this one  ...I love it when you get a purple trait within bagseed, it kinda blows your mind at first huh??? Glad to Know someone else is makin' the best of bagseeds ...I'll be stickin around here to read through, and watch for updates ...Great Grow for sure , even better harvest i bet  ...Keep it Up and Keep it GREEN, with a dash of PURP  ...


----------



## lordhighlama (Apr 1, 2009)

a few more after manicure shots showing just how far I take it before I pull them from the stock...


----------



## lordhighlama (Apr 1, 2009)

tn_toker420 said:
			
		

> Hey Lord, Great Lookin' Girls you got here ...I've not had time to read through the whole grow yet, but i'm thinkin you're makin' a name for bagseed with this one  ...I love it when you get a purple trait within bagseed, it kinda blows your mind at first huh??? Glad to Know someone else is makin' the best of bagseeds ...I'll be stickin around here to read through, and watch for updates ...Great Grow for sure , even better harvest i bet  ...Keep it Up and Keep it GREEN, with a dash of PURP  ...


 
Thanks for dropping in tn_toker.  Making a name for bagseeds is what I am really hoping to accomplish with this grow.  Just letting first time growers know that they don't have to go far to get great results is the message I hope to relay through the pics in this thread...

And on that note let me continue with the harvest pics.

Note: This was the green girl that was harvested and in these next couple of pics you can see some slight purple.

Makes me real exited to see what the real purple lady is gonna put out...


----------



## lordhighlama (Apr 1, 2009)

and last but not least a few shots on the scale.  

These are my two largest cola's from the pull one day after harvest.  So I've got to imagine that I had already lost some weight before this...


----------



## tn_toker420 (Apr 1, 2009)

WOOOO...Those are reallly DANK lookin' Buds man...Ya can't ask for a whole lot more than that, we'll just have to wait for ya to give us a smoke report  ...And that purple looks sooo nice , let's hope it keeps it's color after dry/curing...In my previous bagseeds gone purp , most would lose the pretty purplish color and turn a more blackish color ...Do you remember the bud that these came from??? in a lot of times i don't, i'll just throw all of what i keep into one bottle till the time comes...Unless it's an exceptional, not pressed chronic....But keep it up and keep it GREEN man...


----------



## Newbud (Apr 1, 2009)

Damn! Sweeeeeet man lol, god what i'd do to get a nug a that lol, let us know on the smoke, sure you will, already know it gona be nice ya can tell, man i can almost taste it, mmmmm...


----------



## curiouscat420 (Apr 1, 2009)

did you do a final weight yet??


----------



## lordhighlama (Apr 1, 2009)

thanks for the kind words guys.

tn_toker, I sure hope they dont lose that pretty purple hue, I like it.  I do the same thing as you with my seeds.  If its not premo stuff then it gets thrown into the mix bag.  I've got three seeds that are seperated from the rest...  those came from some super dank, lol.

Curious, I haven't done a weight on anything but the two buds in the pics.  I'll wait and just get a dry weight on everything else.  But I was iching to know what the two big buds were gonna weigh in at so I couldn't help myself.


----------



## Newbud (Apr 1, 2009)

lordhighlama said:
			
		

> But I was iching to know what the two big buds were gonna weigh in at so I couldn't help myself.


 
I can imagine, i'll be like a kid in a sweet shop lol, man waitin for it to dry *will kill me *lol


----------



## Moto-Man (Apr 1, 2009)

lordhighlama said:
			
		

> thanks for the kind words guys.
> 
> tn_toker, I sure hope they dont lose that pretty purple hue, I like it.  I do the same thing as you with my seeds.  If its not premo stuff then it gets thrown into the mix bag.  I've got three seeds that are seperated from the rest...  those came from some super dank, lol.
> 
> Curious, I haven't done a weight on anything but the two buds in the pics.  I'll wait and just get a dry weight on everything else.  But I was iching to know what the two big buds were gonna weigh in at so I couldn't help myself.



Wow, LHL, these pics are just lovely, kudos bro'.  Very nice job. Your care and dedication are so apparent. Enjoy your smoke - you deserve it


----------



## thedonofchronic (Apr 1, 2009)

those are great looking buds
props lord high
:ciao:

im jealous!


----------



## swiftgt (Apr 2, 2009)

nice lama, real nice!
dam drying process is just not fast enough!


----------



## curiouscat420 (Apr 2, 2009)

i am planning on not smoking for a couple days before i try my first real smoke of my stuff so i can get a good idea of the stone...


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Apr 2, 2009)

Beautiful	nugs.	Let's	get	together		and	smoke	a	bowl	of	that	stuff	shall	we?


----------



## swiftgt (Apr 2, 2009)

MeNtAlPaTiEnT said:
			
		

> Beautiful    nugs.    Let's    get    together        and    smoke    a    bowl    of    that    stuff    shall    we?



sounds good mental! just pass that crazy stuff this way im out !
yea its a good idea not to smoke for a day or two, if you want to figure out what your smoke is realy like!
dam i wish you guys where my neighbours,it would be so handy to sort each other out,


----------



## lordhighlama (Apr 2, 2009)

sending the :bong1: your direction buddy!!!


----------



## lordhighlama (Apr 2, 2009)

swiftgt said:
			
		

> sounds good mental! just pass that crazy stuff this way im out !
> yea its a good idea not to smoke for a day or two, if you want to figure out what your smoke is realy like!
> dam i wish you guys where my neighbours,it would be so handy to sort each other out,


 



Ya I like your idea CC fasting for a day or two sounds like it would be worth it in the end.  

And swiftgt, man how I wish we could all get together, smoke and hang out.  That would truly be sweet!!!


----------



## swiftgt (Apr 2, 2009)

well since ive run out  ill have to except your kind offer lama!:bong: 

"And swiftgt, man how I wish we could all get together, smoke and hang out. That would truly be sweet!!!"

well ill toke up a bowl up to that! and maybe while being super stoned, dream about it!

im gona have to have a good look arounf the house for lost stash's 
im nearly sure i have some smoke from amsterdam around somwhere,
it would realy  do the trick now!


----------



## curiouscat420 (Apr 2, 2009)

yeah that is the only prblem witht his site is the fact that noone will ever give out any personal ****... cant blame anyone though, i wouldnt either..

i would love to know a few gorwers and have a little group. we were the only ones that knew... that would be cool... build some serious friendships...


----------



## lordhighlama (Apr 3, 2009)

I will for sure toke it up to that. :bong2:  And I did toke it up to that.

So much so that I came up with a name for the green girl buds.  

Driftwood... cause it makes your mind wander like a log on a lake!  :hubba: 

I love that kind of smoke, and I'm very pleased with it's stone.  I have only smoked some of the small popcorn stuff, I'll wait to give a full smoke report once driftwood has been properly cured!!!


----------



## thedonofchronic (Apr 3, 2009)

haha awesome
driftwood.

gotta love when the minds wanderin.
i like getting way too blazed and then just being
completely brain dead haha.
sometimes ill work like 12 or more hours
then go home and just get elevated
sometimes ill catch myself talking to myself depending
how good the weed is lol


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Apr 3, 2009)

thedonofchronic said:
			
		

> sometimes ill catch myself talking to myself depending
> how good the weed is lol


Haha, I do this too. I'll plan out what I'm doing and where I want to go with my plants. I'll weigh benefits and cons outloud... Of course, I only voice this super sensitive information when I'm somewhere private, namely the woods. Definately my all-time favourite smoking spot.
Waiting 4 that smoke report lama .


----------



## Pothead420 (Apr 3, 2009)

looks very nice bro  enjoy those tasty looking buds :hubba:


----------



## tn_toker420 (Apr 3, 2009)

This is funny, because i was just thinking last night as to what i would name a strain ...Can't really remember anything now, but the possibilities are endless  ...And to think i was the only person that talked to himself when looking at my plot , sometime's i'll be so spaced out thinking about whatever , someone will say somethin and it's almost like i have to finish whatever i was thinking before i even answer... I put a lot of thought into things  ...Let us know how the Smoke Report is Lord....Let's all load one up while we're waiting :bongin: :bong1: here ya go pal


----------



## swiftgt (Apr 3, 2009)

ill toke to that.......hold on, i still havent got any yet, 
ok so i took a few lower branchs from my bid bud, should have trimmed them earlyer anyway,  and im drying them up now,,,
ok so dont start the smokeup without me!


----------



## goneindawind (Apr 3, 2009)

looks great man cant wait for the smoke report.


----------



## lordhighlama (Apr 8, 2009)

Well I though it best to give a brief update on how things have been coming along over in my neck of the woods.

Driftwood has been fully manicured and is now sealed in jars and being burped twice a day for about 5 min.  My girl thats still in the flower box is getting real close to harvest and is now showing a few amber trichs.  I have flushed her twice now since going to strait water so she is ready for the chop when I am.  So that should be happening any day now.

No pics with this update as I've been very busy this last week getting stuff done around the house.  The darn honey-do list just never gets any smaller.    Anyway that's all I've got for now, stay tuned for the next pic set and Driftwood smoke report!!!


----------



## swiftgt (Apr 8, 2009)

nice work man,
so how long do you "want" to cure them for?


----------



## thedonofchronic (Apr 8, 2009)

so when harvesting i trim the buds of all the leaves,
then hang the buds to dry. when the bud feels dry on the outside
after however long it takes, then what? paper bag? which is what exactly and how long. and then its jars right? which is putting the buds in sealed mason jars or something like them and before every 12 hours, burp it by letting air in until the buds are done? havnt harvested before, trying to get
the full idea here.


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Apr 9, 2009)

thedonofchronic said:
			
		

> so when harvesting i trim the buds of all the leaves,
> then hang the buds to dry. when the bud feels dry on the outside
> after however long it takes, then what? paper bag? which is what exactly and how long. and then its jars right? which is putting the buds in sealed mason jars or something like them and before every 12 hours, burp it by letting air in until the buds are done? havnt harvested before, trying to get
> the full idea here.


I believe most people cut the large fan leaves first, then the smaller leaves on the buds, hang buds to dry for 1-2 weeks or however long it takes for the stems to snap, then they go straight into jars to cure. This is the most popular method I believe.


----------



## lordhighlama (Apr 10, 2009)

well I pulled the plug on my purple bag girl at day 63. She yielded much more than my green bag seed and the smell is much stronger. My two largest buds after one day hanging just like on my green girl were 37.8g and 24.5g.




close up shot of the BPOTM.




same bud weighing in.



second largest bud weighing in.


----------



## lordhighlama (Apr 10, 2009)

also I got my new 600w from the ups man this week and I also ordered a digital ph pen cause I'm tired of having to use those stupid color coded test strips. Got the pen, solution, and buffer for $40 off e-bay.  



most everything off my purple girl hanging.  I don't know what I'm gonna do once this stuff is ready for jars cause all of mine are already full.  :holysheep: 



scraps I've been picking from  



ph pen


----------



## Newbud (Apr 10, 2009)

Looks like your having one of those good to have problems too lol.
Must be nice to have to much bud lying around


----------



## lordhighlama (Apr 10, 2009)

ya I'd rather have a problem like that any day I guess.   :rofl:


----------



## Newbud (Apr 10, 2009)

You damn right lol


----------



## curiouscat420 (Apr 10, 2009)

have you figured out dry weight yet? what did you yeild per plant?


----------



## lordhighlama (Apr 11, 2009)

well I haven't weighed my purple bag yet because it's still hanging.  But I did get a dry weight on driftwood minus the stuff that never got hung and what I've already smoked.  After that I ended up with just over two onces from her.  Am expecting more though from my purple bag seed we shall see. :hubba:


----------



## thedonofchronic (Apr 11, 2009)

good god you lucky son of a gun you, nice job!
way to grow some duke haze bro damn. :holysheep:


----------



## curiouscat420 (Apr 11, 2009)

very nice bro indeed. almost exactly what i got from HG... i will for sure have way more from big bang... she filled 3 brown paper bags! 

:aok:

happy smoking bro


----------



## thedonofchronic (Apr 11, 2009)

whats the paper bags for? and when do you do it?
i know all people dont do this and its got something to do with sweating the buds


----------



## Newbud (Apr 11, 2009)

Something to do with the moisture been drawn out the bud into the dry paper bag i think. I could find out for ya but i better let a "pro" answer that


----------



## curiouscat420 (Apr 11, 2009)

the paper bags are to allow the bud to dry in a dark place and still keep some moisture in the bud while allowing it to slowly compact over time... that is why you w ant to turn them and give them some air once or twice a day... this is also known as "burping"

you do it in the second stage of drying, when the outside of the bud is getting crispy and the inside is still moist... the turning should last between a week and 4 weeks... once you can almost snap the stems with your fingert, but not quite, then it is time to cure them in sealable jars..

i have read that some people do it for up to 8 weeks... 


hope that helped :aok:


----------



## Moto-Man (Apr 11, 2009)

lordhighlama said:
			
		

> ya I'd rather have a problem like that any day I guess.   :rofl:



Very cool, LHL. Love the weighing bud on scale pic. Well,... think of us who love the BPOTM when you fire her up! lol 

Cheers!


----------



## Newbud (Apr 11, 2009)

Dont just think of us, send us some lol


----------



## goneindawind (Apr 14, 2009)

awesome harvest bro she looks so good i can almost smell her keep it green and happy harvest!!


----------



## GrowinGreen (Apr 14, 2009)

looks good dude, thanks for sharing!

isn't the brown paper bag kind of the same idea as osmosis- water moving from high to low concentration (concentration gradient)? there is more water in the bud so the water moves from the bud into the dry paper bag- equilibrium crap ? or am i wrong?


----------



## stonedrone (Apr 15, 2009)

That bud looks nice bro.


----------



## swiftgt (Apr 15, 2009)

good work man,
so how long do you think you'll be drying and curing for?


----------



## jayreef (Apr 15, 2009)

damb, great job on this grow man. i hope i can come close.  check my journal and let me know what you think lama.


----------



## lordhighlama (Apr 15, 2009)

swiftgt said:
			
		

> good work man,
> so how long do you think you'll be drying and curing for?


 
Well my driftwood has been in jars curing for a bit over a week now and it is still needing to be burped daily.  

The un-named purple bag girl has moved from the close hangers to the paper bags and should be ready for jars in the next day or two.


----------



## Darth BongWongDong (Apr 15, 2009)

Congratz on the bud pick of the month Lord, it was very worthy of the title.  

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=38577&goto=newpost


----------



## jaynyota (Apr 19, 2009)

Really nice grow man. Two thumbs up !!! Also thanks for all the tips on drying, manicuring, and curing the crop....


----------



## Pothead420 (May 5, 2009)

looking good :hubba:


----------



## thedonofchronic (May 7, 2009)

hey dude if you got seedlings the same age as me
you should throw up your new journal man


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (May 7, 2009)

Yeah, I'd like to see a new adventure start again .


----------



## lordhighlama (May 7, 2009)

Your wish is my command...

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?p=467100&posted=1#post467100


----------

